

The top secret rules that allow the NSA to use US data without a warrant - RuleAndLine
http://www.guardian.co.uk/world/2013/jun/20/fisa-court-nsa-without-warrant

======
segacontroller
[http://archive.org/details/jfks19610427](http://archive.org/details/jfks19610427)

I think this is a very relevant speech to this current issue, and if you have
20 minutes take a listen.

